# Treasure Hunt Adventure(trombone ensemble demo)



## Guy Bacos (Feb 19, 2010)

This is a demo for trombone ensemble (VSL downloads) but with full orchestra.
To not confuse one brass with another I did not use any other brass except for trombone ensemble. So the brass you hear is always tromb ensemble.

Treasure Hunt Adventure

As always, I enjoy getting feedback from you!

Thanks!

Guy


----------



## Justus (Feb 19, 2010)

Very enjoyable piece, Guy!
What reverb did you use?


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Justus! I used Altiverb/Berlin large hall and a bit of Sydney opera house.


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (Feb 19, 2010)

This is a very nice mockup and even better composition. Can you please describe your reverb settings, I know you already listed which 'verb you use, but how do you use them? Do you put a reverb on each orchestral group like strings/brass etc and send them all to a master 'verb etc..and if so what settings do you use on each please do say. Thanks!


----------



## michaelv (Feb 19, 2010)

Quite excellent realisation,as always, Guy. A refreshing and commendable resistance to the Zimmer school of piracy


----------



## re-peat (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice piece, Guy. There's something very inconsistent about the stereo placement of these trombones though: they seem to be jumping all over the place — from left to right, and back again — with almost every alternating note (alas, a feature shared by many VI instruments, I find). 

_


----------



## Blackster (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree with re-peat. 

The composition is very good, very enjoyable and transparent. The trombones sounds nice, but why they are jumping? ....


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks guys!

re-peat,

I did notice that, I didn't do anything about it, didn't think it would be that noticeable. Do you have any advice of what to do about that? Not sure about the effect of panning it.


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 20, 2010)

Guy, cool track! ... but I have to agree with the others, there are some panning issues going on.

You could narrow down the effect by using some plug such as S1 stereo imager by Waves or actually make use of the built in stereo imager in the VSL Ensemble software to narrow down the stereo field, then get back some spatial info with reverb.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, I will experiment and re-post, there's the power pan I believe in the vienna suites, thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 20, 2010)

very enjoyable piece...don't get over here very often anymore. 

Personally I don't care if the bones jump around as I care more about musical intent.

You can narrow the stereo field and pan if you want to get anal, but it is what it is a mockup so why does it really matter? If you put it in front of a client they would not know or care.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 20, 2010)

I put in a new mix (same link) I used VSL power pan from the vienna suites to narrow the stereo effects of the tromb.


----------



## Alex Temple (Feb 20, 2010)

Very cool piece, Guy. Some parts of the orchestration reminded me of one of your earlier pieces, StratoCity 9. I love the way the piece flows so effortlessly from one section to another at the beginning. It also sets us up for a nice surprise with the tremolo crescendo before we get into the grittier staccato section near the end.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks Alex! I'm really pleased you remembered StratoCity 9  If I could find the time I'd like to remix all my old pieces. But at least this piece enabled me to give a fresh sound to a piece similar to the beginning of StratoCity 9.


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 21, 2010)

I like this piece, too, Guy.

As always, well done!


----------



## Nino Rajacic (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice Piece Guy. 

Bones sounds very rich and warm, I'm missing some power at very few places, since this is demo and it would be nice to hear how instrument sounds louder and in higher register. I don't know if it's due to sample or you just decided not to use FF in this piece?

And yeah, very nice mix/reverb, please don't ignore us. Tell us bit more about it


----------



## George Caplan (Feb 22, 2010)

good imaginative work!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks Nino, Sherief and George! o-[][]-o 

Interesting point Nino, I think my ship has sailed for this demo but something I'll keep in mind for the future. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------

